# Mozart Coronation Mass



## CMonteverdi

What's your favorite recording of this beautiful mass?

I treasure Bruggen's, but I'm looking for a new recording. Any suggestions?

Thanks in advance for your advice!

LK


----------



## isorhythm

I keep going back to this one: https://www.amazon.com/Vespers-Coronation-Wolfgang-Amadeus-Mozart/dp/B00005KBZK

I think it's out of print, but it's on Spotify. Some people might find it lightweight, but it works for me.


----------



## Krummhorn

One of my favorite sung pieces. I was the organist in a large Roman Catholic church which performed portions of this great work within the church service. 

I too would like to find an excellent recording done entirely with organ.


----------



## Bruckner Anton

Brueggen's version is excellent.


----------



## Pugg

​
Petre Schreier recording is my favourite, and Karajan first recording close second.


----------



## isorhythm

Pugg said:


> ​
> Petre Schreier recording is my favourite, and Karajan first recording close second.


I also like this one a lot.


----------



## Pugg

isorhythm said:


> I also like this one a lot.


It's playing as we speak.


----------



## CMonteverdi

Pugg said:


> ​
> Petre Schreier recording is my favourite, and Karajan first recording close second.


Not a HIPster, Pugg, isn't it?

the Karajan's recording is the one at St. Peter's?

LK


----------



## CMonteverdi

isorhythm said:


> I keep going back to this one: https://www.amazon.com/Vespers-Coronation-Wolfgang-Amadeus-Mozart/dp/B00005KBZK
> 
> I think it's out of print, but it's on Spotify. Some people might find it lightweight, but it works for me.


I'll listen to it today (on spotify)... thanks!

LK


----------



## Pugg

CMonteverdi said:


> Not a HIPster, Pugg, isn't it?
> 
> the Karajan's recording is the one at St. Peter's?
> 
> LK


No it's not a HIP recording conducted by Schreier.
Karajan, I mean this one: combined with Bruckner.

http://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/r/DG/E4299802

The St Peter one is much later, saw the video once not bad but a bit over the top.


----------



## CMonteverdi

Pugg said:


> No it's not a HIP recording conducted by Schreier.
> Karajan, I mean this one: combined with Bruckner.
> 
> http://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/r/DG/E4299802
> 
> The St Peter one is much later, saw the video once not bad but a bit over the top.


Nevertheless, it appears to be the same orchestra with the same soloists... but maybe i'm wrong.

LK


----------



## Pugg

CMonteverdi said:


> Nevertheless, it appears to be the same orchestra with the same soloists... but maybe i'm wrong.
> 
> LK


I do think you are right, found another one which is also good; Bohm om DG

The strange thing being: there are two DVD'S by Sony, both the Mass, very confusing.


----------



## CMonteverdi

Pugg said:


> I do think you are right, found another one which is also good; Bohm om DG
> 
> The strange thing being: there are two DVD'S by Sony, both the Mass, very confusing.


As non hip, I've the Kubelik recording, as well... But to be honest, i prefer by far Hip approach to this reportoire...

I was wondering whether someone had feedbacks/comments on Koopman's recording.

LK


----------



## Pugg

CMonteverdi said:


> As non hip, I've the Kubelik recording, as well... But to be honest, i prefer by far Hip approach to this reportoire...
> 
> I was wondering whether someone had feedbacks/comments on Koopman's recording.
> 
> LK


Traverso is a big Koopman fan, perhaps he can help?


----------



## Guest

What is more clarifying than to listen .I am indeed a Koopman fan,but that does not automatically imply that I love his Mozart.

Personally I am allergic to the voice of Barbara Schlick.
I hope that this video is in any way helpful


----------



## CMonteverdi

Traverso said:


> What is more clarifying than to listen .I am indeed a Koopman fan,but that does not automatically imply that I love his Mozart.
> 
> Personally I am allergic to the voice of Barbara Schlick.
> I hope that this video is in any way helpful


thanks! I searched for Koopman in spotify (but there's not his coronation mass recording) ... didn't think about youtube! I'll listen to it this evening when back home.

LK

I've listened to the mass directed by Koopman... no allergic reaction to Barbara Schlick, but overall i still prefer Bruggen's reading...

Lk


----------

